# Interfaz de plc s7 200 cpu 224



## luis quintana (Jun 27, 2010)

Hola a todos,,,,,cordial saludo

Es la primera vez que utilizo este plc,,ya tengo el step 7 version 3.2 por si alguien necesita de este,,,No tengo el cable de coneccion pc a plc si alguien me pudiera ayudar con un plano de una interfaz artesanal o casero,,,no consigo el original,,,y ademas el que consigo es algo costoso,,agradeceria mucho cualquier colaboracion


----------



## djxero (Jul 3, 2010)

Hombre es un simple conversor 232   a  485    en san google hay varios
pero para ahorrarte el trabajo te dejo este archivo ,no lo e probado pero si deviera funcionar

aka el archivo

saludoss....


----------



## mtm4985 (Ago 11, 2011)

Existe alguna configuracion en la PC o en el PLC desde su software MicroWin para que exista una buena comunicacion? Yo ya lo arme pero no se realiza una correcta comunicacion.....


----------

